# Best Gas-lighting Stories



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

"I was really missing you, and he looks/acts just like you, so it was like I was with you." - except for the fact he was taller than me, wider than me, had lighter colored/less hair than me, wore glasses, was not as well endowed, drank way more than me, was a different military rank, and had a wife of 20 yrs, then yes I guess he was "just like me".


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe she was looking at it from the perspective of the movie Twin with Arnold and Danny...that was uncanny


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

"You're being dramatic. It's not like I had any plans whatsoever to run off with him. As a man, you of all people should understand that sex doesn't have to mean anything."


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

LucasJackson said:


> "You're being dramatic. It's not like I had any plans whatsoever to run off with him. As a man, you of all people should understand that sex doesn't have to mean anything."


Holly crap!! :surprise: She really said that to you?


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

rockon said:


> Holly crap!! :surprise: She really said that to you?


Yep. Tried to say that basically it was meaningless, that what we have is real, and that as a man I should know all about meaningless sex. I don't fault most people on their beliefs. If this is her belief that's fine. Can't be married to me though. Nope.

With that said, that was during her supposed "midlife crisis" and now she's "all better". Going to therapy, does not think like that anymore, is fixing herself, and working on rebuilding our relationship. Blah blah blah....not gonna happen.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

"We were just talking about life, just day to day stuff" - over 1500 text messages in a month.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

LucasJackson said:


> Yep. Tried to say that basically it was meaningless, that what we have is real, and that as a man I should know all about meaningless sex. I don't fault most people on their beliefs. If this is her belief that's fine. Can't be married to me though. Nope.
> 
> With that said, that was during her supposed "midlife crisis" and now she's "all better". Going to therapy, does not think like that anymore, is fixing herself, and working on rebuilding our relationship. Blah blah blah....not gonna happen.


I don't recall but are you divorced now? If my SO told me that, there would be skid marks as I kicked her out of the house!


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

rockon said:


> I don't recall but are you divorced now? If my SO told me that, there would be skid marks as I kicked her out of the house!


Not yet. It's going to happen, regardless of what she thinks. For me, it's cheaper to keep her one more school year. This time next year, however, it'll be official.

She's following the divorce busting website method to a tee. She thinks she can make daily deposits in my "love bank" and win me back over. She and her IC are in cahoots to do that very thing. What she doesn't realize is that the love bank I had with her? That account was closed when I found out she was cheating after 20+ years of marriage. I don't lead her on. I tell her it's over. I haven't dated anyone else because I don't need extra complications in my life right now but I've been thinking maybe that will make it clear to her what the situation is. I don't love her like a wife anymore and never will. I do wish her well with her future. I just won't be part of that future other than we have children together.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I am lucky. I never got any gaslighting. Well, not from my wife.

However my first girlfriend did gaslight me. 

I got given a whole load of dribble about how "some loves were long, burning flames, but some were just loves that flared bright and died, quickly."

The truth was that she had been away for a visit to a friend, met a man who told her he was a millionaire property developer and she instantly fell in love with his money. Sorry, his charming personality. 

And she decided to dump me for him, as I was only a lowly paid laboratory worker.

Only it turned out he was not a millionaire property developer at all, he was a penniless convicted fraudster who had the back bedroom of his mother's condemned two bedroom terraced house that was slap bang in the middle of the red light district of Leeds, in Yorkshire.

Oh, dear.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm, so many to pick from...

It was a mistake [lol, a 4 year mistake with 4 different men!]
It meant nothing [uhm, then why do it?]
I love you and didn't want to hurt you. [no she didn't, and yes she did]

But my favorite was....

"I'm sick of being just "ACOA's Wife" or "the kids mom". I was trying to find me." [What? Other men's penises are where women go to find themselves? Should write dummy's guide on that one. Idiot's guide to finding yourself! lol]


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I am lucky. I never got any gaslighting. Well, not from my wife.
> 
> However my first girlfriend did gaslight me.
> 
> ...


This is hilarious. Did she leave him when she found out?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

After cheating on me for a decade, infecting me with an STD, hiding the affair for more years, she finally fesses up and gives her reason for cheating so long and lying:

"I didn't think it would hurt anyone since you never said anything about it when I was cheaing. So that meant it was ok."

Right, since you were good at deception that means I approve?

I don't think so!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EunuchMonk said:


> This is hilarious. Did she leave him when she found out?


She dumped him like a hot brick! 

But the weird thing was when I met him he looked like a decrepit waster. Mind you she was not very bright poor girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

LucasJackson said:


> "You're being dramatic. It's not like I had any plans whatsoever to run off with him. As a man, you of all people should understand that sex doesn't have to mean anything."


let me put a little Eddy Murphy spin on this - and if you're going to let a little fvck come between our love, then there is something really wrong happening here baby.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

"You were gone, and I was lonely and starving for affection. And you said you were gonna divorce me." 

So why didn't you move out, get your own place, and start paying your own bills when you started relationships with OM? "I was really hoping you would change your mind once you came back, and I didn't want to make a bunch of changes in how we (her and our son) live, just to have to go back to the way it was."


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

LucasJackson said:


> Not yet. It's going to happen, regardless of what she thinks. For me, it's cheaper to keep her one more school year. This time next year, however, it'll be official.
> 
> She's following the divorce busting website method to a tee. She thinks she can make daily deposits in my "love bank" and win me back over. She and her IC are in cahoots to do that very thing. What she doesn't realize is that the love bank I had with her? That account was closed when I found out she was cheating after 20+ years of marriage. I don't lead her on. I tell her it's over. I haven't dated anyone else because I don't need extra complications in my life right now but I've been thinking maybe that will make it clear to her what the situation is. I don't love her like a wife anymore and never will. I do wish her well with her future. I just won't be part of that future other than we have children together.


You are correct, don't even entertain the thought of a girlfriend, wait until your divorce is final. Don't ask me how I know, ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

My wife tried to tell me the hickeys I saw on her breasts were a rash, lol, and proceeded to scratch the carp out the supposed rash, where there were no scratches before. 
The following week, after I did much google search on rashes, she tried to convince me I didn't see them on her breasts, but below, in the fold. Ironically, that's all google search turned up, a rash where she tried to make me believe my eyes were lying eyes, and I didn't really see them where I saw them.


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

I caught my husband logged into an escort website when he fell asleep while on his computer a few months ago. I went through his posts and he had reviews of prostitutes he was with that took place on the nights he was "working". When I confronted him about it first he said it wasn't him, then when I told him he was logged into the site so it had to be him he told me he made up the reviews so he could read more posts on the site. I told him he was married and shouldn't even be on an escort website.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> "You were gone, and I was lonely and starving for affection. And you said you were gonna divorce me."


After finally, (with proof) of 6 years of serially cheating multiple OM...

Her "Our marriage was Broken".

Me "Do you think that my wife of 30 years having multiple affairs and Sex with OMs was a factor?".


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

LucasJackson said:


> Not yet. It's going to happen, regardless of what she thinks. For me, it's cheaper to keep her one more school year. This time next year, however, it'll be official.
> 
> She's following the divorce busting website method to a tee. She thinks she can make daily deposits in my "love bank" and win me back over. She and her IC are in cahoots to do that very thing. What she doesn't realize is that the love bank I had with her? That account was closed when I found out she was cheating after 20+ years of marriage. I don't lead her on. I tell her it's over. I haven't dated anyone else because I don't need extra complications in my life right now but I've been thinking maybe that will make it clear to her what the situation is. I don't love her like a wife anymore and never will. I do wish her well with her future. I just won't be part of that future other than we have children together.


Hopefully you are getting plenty of sex from her before you D.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> The truth was that she had been away for a visit to a friend, met a man who told her he was a millionaire property developer and she instantly fell in love with his money. Sorry, his charming personality.


LOL!! for many women, a big wallet seems to make little hands and "hardware" appear much bigger than they actually are.

That still makes them "wh" Ores...

Of course, she was stupid enough to believe such stuff... makes her, uh... stupid.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Hopefully you are getting plenty of sex from her before you D.


Especially Sex in the back-up port... more fitting, no?


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

TaDor said:


> Especially Sex in the back-up port... more fitting, no?


Ha ha, I seriously considered it, just couldn't. I wouldn't touch her with a ten foot pole!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Slow Hand said:


> Ha ha, I seriously considered it, just couldn't. I wouldn't touch her with a ten foot pole!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A buddy of mines now ex wife was trying to build up the love bank after her affair but he had already made his decision to divorce. He was getting his ducks in a row before filing. 

He thought up the wildest, freakiest night of sex he ever wanted to have, she trying to deposit in the love bank accomodated. When the evening was done he looked at her, told her he could never stay with a woman willing to do those acts, handed her the papers and left. He never set foot in the home again nor spoke to her.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TaDor said:


> LOL!! for many women, a big wallet seems to make little hands and "hardware" appear much bigger than they actually are.
> 
> That still makes them "wh" Ores...
> 
> Of course, she was stupid enough to believe such stuff... makes her, uh... stupid.


She was desperate to find a daddy for her little girl.

If she had stuck with me I had already started to bond with her daughter so maybe things would have worked out OK for us? I don't know.

But she did have breasts that were so gigantically huge that she had to have her bras hand made in London. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"But she did have breasts that were so gigantically huge that she had to have her bras hand made in London."

Well, there's the problem. The weight of the breasts dug into her shoulders which caused pinched nerves. The pinched nerves caused her to hunch her shoulders and in the ensuing months she unintentionally deprived her brain of oxygen.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

honcho said:


> A buddy of mines now ex wife was trying to build up the love bank after her affair but he had already made his decision to divorce.
> 
> He thought up the wildest, freakiest night of sex he ever wanted to have, she trying to deposit in the love bank accomodated. When the evening was done he looked at her, told her he could never stay with a woman willing to do those acts, handed her the papers and left.


Unless it involves a dead pig, a guy in a clown outfit and a toy alligator. You're buddy's freak level would be considered low in my book. Just sayin... >

@slowhand: Use a condom, hell - use two of them.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Gas lighting: 

"What? No, I wasn't with him. "

"Yes I was with him." 

"I didn't tell you because you'd freak out. "

"I wasn't with him. "

"You're a liar. "

All in one segment of text. 

It is sinister and evil. Much more than lying as it is designed to make you feel crazy. 

And 3, 4, 5 years later still with him. But no we weren't cheating a55hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

From a WW on another forum:

"You were not helping enough in the preparations for our daughter's wedding"

Seriously. Thats the explaination. Not even a complaint about the marriage or relationship. Just that. 

So watch out guys. Remember to take out the garbage and grab maxi-pads next time you are at the store. If you don't, she may just bang another guy!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

"We didn't have sex" "there is no possible way the kid is mine" "he doesn't look like me at all" "she slept with many people"
2 years later
"I could possibly have a child"
"I told you when we met I had slept with her and she was pregnant with my kid"
"I have always been honest that I had a child! I told you when we first met!" 

Yeah....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

"We're just friends. We don't F-."

"Your jealousy is going to cause us to break up"

"I'm not choosing him over you. I choose neither of you" 

@stillthinking : that's rich.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> "But she did have breasts that were so gigantically huge that she had to have her bras hand made in London."
> 
> Well, there's the problem. The weight of the breasts dug into her shoulders which caused pinched nerves. The pinched nerves caused her to hunch her shoulders and in the ensuing months she unintentionally deprived her brain of oxygen.



OMG Blondilocks, I sprayed coffee all over my laptop screen because I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

rockon said:


> OMG Blondilocks, I sprayed coffee all over my laptop screen because I was laughing so hard!


Sorry about that. Chances are it needed cleaning, anyway. You're welcome.:grin2:


----------



## dumb guy in all of us (Jun 30, 2016)

I just got this one this morning
You know I have a lot of guy friends
He facetimed about something at work.
How do you know he facetimed me.
Me: Your ipad is connected with your apple id
How dare you look at my ipad
Meur daughter had it like she always does she answered it and gave it to me.
To say the guy was surprised was an understatement.
Your paranoid nothing is going on.
Me: How much contact do you have with him(I saw the texts on the ipad over 2000 in 5 days)
She is the initiator of all the conversations
He just texts me when he is delivering to the store.
Your paranoid
She went back to work and hasn't even texted me as usual.
Guess she is trying to come up with a good excuse and getting her story straight with her friend
The look on her face was priceless


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

When I discovered his 1500 texts to this strange number in the town I knew she lived in on the phone bill I text him:

Me: Who’s number is 123-456-7890? 

J: “It’s C-------“ (the ex gf I knew it was) 

Me: “Why are you talking to her?”

J: “Oh, just about life, day to day stuff”

Me: “Like what?”

J: “I can’t remember”

Me: “You can’t remember anything?”

J: “Nope”

Me: “What pictures did you send?”

J: “I didn’t send any pictures”

Me: “I can see there were pictures sent on the phone bill”

J: “No, it converts a long message to media if the text is too long”

Me: “No it doesn’t”

J: “Yes it does”

Me: “So you sent messages that were long enough to convert to media, but you don’t remember what you talked about?”

J: “I keep telling you I don’t remember, you aren’t going to get me to remember by bringing it up over an over again”

Me: (After a phone call to her husband) “Her husband said she admitted to sending pictures, but they were just her sticking her tongue out”
J: “I never got those pictures, I didn’t get any pictures”

Me: “Why did you call her and talk for 10 minutes after I text you and asked who the number was?”

J: “I called and told her you knew we were talking and that you would probably call her and not to lie to you”

Me: “Why would you have to TELL her not to lie?”

J: “I don’t know, I just didn’t want her to lie”

Me: “It took you 10 minutes to tell her not to lie to me?”

J: “Well I guess it must have”


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"Me: How much contact do you have with him(I saw the texts on the ipad over 2000 in 5 days)"

My word! You'd think her fingers would be bloody. Probably wore off her fingerprints.


----------



## dumb guy in all of us (Jun 30, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> "Me: How much contact do you have with him(I saw the texts on the ipad over 2000 in 5 days)"
> 
> My word! You'd think her fingers would be bloody. Probably wore off her fingerprints.


Yeah non stop from 5 am to 5 pm. 
She called me on her way home from work like everorything was fine.
Got home been catching the cold shoulder.
That's her goto thing if we ever have a disagreement. 
Sometimes you wonder if it's worth it to even bring up anything to a women it's like they go back to being 4 years old. I should have listened to the older guys i work with and never got married.
All of them told me once your married a woman will suck your soul out of you and leave you a miserable human being


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dumb guy in all of us said:


> Yeah non stop from 5 am to 5 pm.
> She called me on her way home from work like everorything was fine.
> Got home been catching the cold shoulder.
> That's her goto thing if we ever have a disagreement.
> ...


LOL... sounds like you're ready for divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

ne9907 said:


> "We didn't have sex" "there is no possible way the kid is mine" "he doesn't look like me at all" "she slept with many people"
> 2 years later
> "I could possibly have a child"
> "I told you when we met I had slept with her and she was pregnant with my kid"
> ...


Holy Chit, I have been there!

"We didn't have sex" became "She just blew me" and then "there's no way the kid is mine" followed by "Kid doesn't look anything like me" and "she slept with so many people".

After the DNA test came back, he tried telling me her father was a former state politician (which he was) and rigged the test. 

Cuz, yeah, you're a former politician who has a sl*t daughter that drags in 7 guys for DNA testing, you're totally gonna rig the test so that the one who is broke and has no future is the daddy....


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I was told 24 hours after I had given birth to my first baby that quote (NMIL) "you are not naturally maternal...are you?' (stunned silence).


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> "But she did have breasts that were so gigantically huge that she had to have her bras hand made in London."
> 
> Well, there's the problem. The weight of the breasts dug into her shoulders which caused pinched nerves. The pinched nerves caused her to hunch her shoulders and in the ensuing months she unintentionally deprived her brain of oxygen.


Well, yes... However, before she had to resign her Commission (due to giving birth, this was back in the early 1980s) she was an officer in Military Intelligence.

My Late father (ex-military) said: "xxxx was in Military Intelligence? Well, that figures!"


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, so many...

"All our friends know our marriage has been over for a long time." (I didn't get that memo, apparently.)

"She's just someone I might be interested in." (They had f***ed several times at that point.)

"It just happened." (She tripped and fell on his d*** repeatedly, I guess.)

"If it wasn't her, it would have been someone else. She was just a catalyst." (Somehow I don't think she'd bee too happy if she knew that's what he thinks of her.)

"I told you hundreds of times how unhappy I was!" (He never told me once, not even when I asked him if he was unhappy.)

"Her husband was an alcoholic, died in a car crash probably because he was drunk, and had treated her badly for years." (That's a good reason to f*** someone who isn't your wife after having just met her at a funeral.)

"She has two grown children, herself, so she says, 'The children come first.'" (No, I'm fairly certain she does. Literally and figuratively.)


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My most classic gas light attempt?

I literally walk in on him and a "friend" of mine, his tongue down her throat and his hand up her (very short) skirt and he says "It's not what it looks like! She was upset and I was trying to hug her so she'd feel better." with a straight face.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

dumb guy in all of us said:


> Yeah non stop from 5 am to 5 pm.
> She called me on her way home from work like everorything was fine.
> Got home been catching the cold shoulder.
> That's her goto thing if we ever have a disagreement.
> ...


So ... What are you going to do about this bullsh1t?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

As she is packing for a business trip to a city where a former OM now lives, I discover a box of condoms. When I ask who are the condoms for, she says "they are for me when I use my vibrator". 

I wasn't even sure she had packed a vibrator and why would you need condoms on a vibrator unless you planned to share it with someone else!


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> As she is packing for a business trip to a city where a former OM now lives, I discover a box of condoms. When I ask who are the condoms for, she says "they are for me when I use my vibrator".












She must have thought you were born yesterday.


----------



## dumb guy in all of us (Jun 30, 2016)

The Middleman said:


> So ... What are you going to do about this bullsh1t?


You know the old saying it's cheaper to keep her. That's the situation if we didn't have kids I'd be gone. Now I have decided to devote myself to my children. I have a guest house that I will move into and with our schedules I don't even have to see her. She tried to turn everything around. Said I am paranoid,why don't I have a problem with her other guy friends I said you don't text or FaceTime them everyday so yeah I have a problem. She said he knows I'm married and we haven't had sex. Seems like this guy has got her head in the clouds. All he is doing is selling her a dream when he gets tired of her he will move on to the next chick. The past two days have been hell but I have a plan and I am sticking to it. Even the kids notice she isn't all the way in with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"I literally walk in on him and a "friend" of mine, his tongue down her throat and his hand up her (very short) skirt and he says "It's not what it looks like! She was upset and I was trying to hug her so she'd feel better." with a straight face." *Let's see - back/privates - totally interchangeable, got it. *

"As she is packing for a business trip to a city where a former OM now lives, I discover a box of condoms. When I ask who are the condoms for, she says "they are for me when I use my vibrator"." *Yep, wouldn't want to pick up any diseases from her own vibrator.*:laugh:

I don't know, but I can't decide which one is the more egregious. Obviously, they both thought their spouses were idiots. No offense, but they are really good for laughs. As in a shaking of the head and muttering "WTH" kind of way.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> As she is packing for a business trip to a city where a former OM now lives, I discover a box of condoms. When I ask who are the condoms for, she says "they are for me when I use my vibrator".
> 
> I wasn't even sure she had packed a vibrator and why would you need condoms on a vibrator unless you planned to share it with someone else!




Sorry Maj,

I'm rolling on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Can't believe I forgot this one:

"If that's how little you think of me, then you shouldn't be with me."


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> Sorry Maj,
> 
> I'm rolling on this one.
> 
> ...


Oddly this is a real thing, I've heard it and witnessed it. Was emptying garbage one day and see a red Trojan wrapper. Wtf? Wifey says 'the plastic on the vibe burns, I use the condoms so it doesn't burn.' I look at wrapper and see it expired some 3 years before so it's our old stock. I breath a sigh of relief and some 10 minutes or so later I realize the woman who INSISTS she doesn't masturbate was using her vibe. 

I was cornfuzzled but female coworkers have confirmed its a real thing. She still insists she doesn't masturbate, but all those old condoms are gone. 

Could've been worse I guess. Still pisses me off that she pretends she doesn't have those desires or needs, I spank it like it owes me money and she is well aware.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

But, but, if she doesn't masturbate then why does she need a vibrator? Does she think she is really not masturbating?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> But, but, if she doesn't masturbate then why does she need a vibrator? Does she think she is really not masturbating?


It provides relief for tired, tensed muscles, of course! 

:rofl:


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> But, but, if she doesn't masturbate then why does she need a vibrator? Does she think she is really not masturbating?


I did say I was cornfuzzled! :grin2:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It provides relief for tired, tensed muscles, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Just like the old magazine ads used to say:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> Just like the old magazine ads used to say:


I'd like to see what's so different about the men's model that justifies the extra expense.

I mean... A WHOLE dollar...?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Tron said:


> She must have thought you were born yesterday.


You sure he wasn't?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd like to see what's so different about the men's model that justifies the extra expense.
> 
> I mean... A WHOLE dollar...?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure but I think the men's size was longer and thicker. Go figure. :grin2:


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Tron said:
> 
> 
> > She must have thought you were born yesterday.
> ...


Life is a journey my friend.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Ceegee said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Maj,
> ...


Then that means your vibrator is so old it gets hot, throw it away and buy a modern one that never gets hot.

In my case, I don't think my W was at risk of getting VD or pregnant from the vibrator. I was both clean and sterile at the time so no need to have them at all.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

The Middleman said:


> Just like the old magazine ads used to say:


Keep in mind, until around the 60s, typical men did NOT know crap about sexuality of women. Just stick it in, cum and go to sleep. And ads like this, went over their heads. As we see nowadays, there are lots of people (generally male) who STILL don'T understand concepts of the reproduction system of women.

Of course, many women back then KNEW what it was for, or if not - it did not take them long to figure it out. Even teens, for years have found the extra fun of an electric tooth bush. DUH! Males will stick their penises into anything, women will stick anything into their vaginas. Nothing new, nothing shocking - even if its a Chewbacca action figure.

Back before batteries - like the 1920s etc, women would go to "doctors" to get stress relief... in a medical professional office. Or _"One treatment wouldn't cure a woman with hysteria, only make her feel better for a while. So it made for lucrative repeat business."
_

What do you think?








*manual or steam powered - as the hands of the "doctor" would cramp up with all the patients he was treating.

more:









One from 1890s:










Even in the early 2000s, many states still made it illegal to sell such devices. So they had stickers on them like "Cake toppers" or "For external use only" - even thou its was obviously a PENIS sex toy.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

stillthinking said:


> From a WW on another forum:
> 
> "You were not helping enough in the preparations for our daughter's wedding"
> 
> ...


Makes sense.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Me: "where have you been, it's almost midnight on a weekday and you are just getting home?"
Her: "we had to do show prep by going to a movie, then back to his place to prepare our review, stop criticizing me for working on my job that supports this family, you said I should contribute more!"


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

"He needed me."


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

He was a virgin whose parents had arranged a marriage for him.He was just practising on me so not to disappoint his new wife,there was nothing sexual about it.
On my life I heard a girl sat that to her fiancée.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

TaDor said:


> Keep in mind, until around the 60s, typical men did NOT know crap about sexuality of women. Just stick it in, cum and go to sleep. And ads like this, went over their heads. As we see nowadays, there are lots of people (generally male) who STILL don'T understand concepts of the reproduction system of women.
> 
> Of course, many women back then KNEW what it was for, or if not - it did not take them long to figure it out. Even teens, for years have found the extra fun of an electric tooth bush. DUH! Males will stick their penises into anything, women will stick anything into their vaginas. Nothing new, nothing shocking - even if its a Chewbacca action figure.
> 
> ...


some of those look more like implements of torture rather than modes of pleasure :surprise:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> He was a virgin whose parents had arranged a marriage for him.He was just practising on me so not to disappoint his new wife,there was nothing sexual about it.
> On my life I heard a girl sat that to her fiancée.


It was in a bar and the barman asked her how much were the lessons.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> It was in a bar and the barman asked her how much were the lessons.



Please tell me the her Fiancee was not buying it


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Xenote said:


> Please tell me the her Fiancee was not buying it


I was laughing so hard I almost wet myself,the girls I was with(just friends) were telling me to shut up but one of them suddenly let a huge laugh and then the cheating ***** ripped into her fiancée for letting her be treated like that.He was a sorry looking prick so class is still in session I'd say.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

A certain VERY expensive hotel mailed me lingerie that was not mine because they had a reservation for "Mr. and Mrs. ____". We knew the hotel owners, so I went to the hotel and asked to look at surveillance tape from that date, and sure enough there was tape of my exH and the Wistress ENTERING, holding hands and kissing ... and then in the morning EXITING, holding hands and kissing. 

I showed him the lingerie AND the tape and he said: "How did you do that?"

I said: "Do what?"

He said: "Doctor the tape to make it look like something that didn't happen did."

:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:

I swear to God! I can't make this sh!t up! And it was 1999 (before easily obtainable video editing software) and I had the lingerie IN MY HAND...but he was still trying to gaslight me!


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

When I found lubricated condoms in her luggage before an overnight trip: "who are these for", "I use them on my vibrators". Yeah, right.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

I picked up my things at his request from our old apartment. He left his google account logged in on my computer. Google maps says his phone was at her house until 3 in the morning twice before i left him on 12/17 
He sent me on 1/30: 
"You're mad bc u could never make me smile like that.
[picture of them hugging and smiling]
[picture of her with her toddler son]
She was just a friend until you left. We both were dealing with bs from ex's and we were there for each other. I want you to know about her not for jealousy but bc she is around and I would not hide that from u bc it involves the kids."


also, keep in mind that i'm one of the exs he's referring to. "dealing with bs from ex's" 
my bs: I had told him that i was uncomfortable with his increased drug use and unhappy that he was prioritizing drugs over paying the bills.

meanwhile, he told his sick mother (cancer) that he was trying to get me back, and that the new gf was just his bff. That i had done some mysterious dramatic wrong to him, and that he was just using his friend that was a girl to make me jealous.

sounds like a freaking soap opera.
ex MIL was getting all frustrated at me for not getting back together with him. i finally just emailed her the receipts from the new gfs $300 vday present that i found, and the emailed flower receipts with a shipping confirmation with new gf's address on it. haven't heard a peep about it since.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> When I found lubricated condoms in her luggage before an overnight trip: "who are these for", "I use them on my vibrators". Yeah, right.


Actually, yeah. A lot of women do use condoms on their vibrators/dildos. It's easier to clean them and you don't have to worry the damn thing got contaminated lying in your drawer or luggage or from whatever flat surface you set it on. 

So, a woman claiming condoms are for her vibe is plausible.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

aine said:


> some of those look more like implements of torture rather than modes of pleasure :surprise:


:grin2:
you just have to be careful with how you use them:wink2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

LucasJackson said:


> "You're being dramatic. It's not like I had any plans whatsoever to run off with him. As a man, you of all people should understand that sex doesn't have to mean anything."


Just because it hurts to hear does not mean it is not her "true" reason, excuse...whatever.

This does not sound like "Gaslighting".....lying or twisting the facts.

It sounds like what some cheating men *would think* about having an affair....just as she stated.

Pretty cold, nonetheless.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Just because it hurts to hear does not mean it is not her "true" reason, excuse...whatever.
> 
> This does not sound like "Gaslighting".....lying or twisting the facts.
> 
> ...


Unless, of course, she really did have some sort of plan to running off into the sunset with her lover? Which would make her statement a prime example of gaslighting.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> A certain VERY expensive hotel mailed me lingerie that was not mine because they had a reservation for "Mr. and Mrs. ____". We knew the hotel owners, so I went to the hotel and asked to look at surveillance tape from that date, and sure enough there was tape of my exH and the Wistress ENTERING, holding hands and kissing ... and then in the morning EXITING, holding hands and kissing.
> 
> I showed him the lingerie AND the tape and he said: "How did you do that?"
> 
> ...


I had a video of "the deed" that the om gave me, he likes to video his conquests, and my crazy ex accused me of doctoring the video and it wasn't her. She will go to the grave before ever admitting the affair.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

honcho said:


> I had a video of "the deed" that the om gave me, he likes to video his conquests, and my crazy ex accused me of doctoring the video and it wasn't her. She will go to the grave before ever admitting the affair.


This reminds me of those losers on Cops where they swear the pants with the drugs in them aren't theirs. 

They borrowed them from some guy they met in the parking lot. 

Their cousin borrows their pants, the drugs must be theirs. 

Their cousin borrows their purse.

It's not them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> honcho said:
> 
> 
> > I had a video of "the deed" that the om gave me, he likes to video his conquests, and my crazy ex accused me of doctoring the video and it wasn't her. She will go to the grave before ever admitting the affair.
> ...


I think my fWW did the same thing- "that wasn't my puzzy, that was my cousin's that I was using with the 4 om".


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> I think my fWW did the same thing- "that wasn't my puzzy, that was my cousin's that I was using with the 4 om".


I red a post a while back,not sure if it was on tam or something else,basically the guy caught his wife and her girlfriend in their marriage bed.The wife put her head under the covers and refused to come out.When he confronted her later she denied it was her and said it was someone else even though her girlfriend begged him not to out them(they were both school teachers) his wife to this day denies it was her.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> "I was really missing you, and he looks/acts just like you, so it was like I was with you." - except for the fact he was taller than me, wider than me, had lighter colored/less hair than me, wore glasses, was not as well endowed, drank way more than me, was a different military rank, and had a wife of 20 yrs, then yes I guess he was "just like me".


The thing about gas-lighting for me was I cannot point to any one thing he did or said. But the overwhelming feeling I always had after a discussion with him was... how did I come away agreeing to that utter bullsh!t?? The point of any conversation was never mutual understanding. It was always to win. I did not realize this until much later on since his words said the opposite. I believe that the tools that he acquired to manipulate are a result of being so selfish that he had to learn them to manipulate people into satisfying whatever needs and wants that other people could satisfy. He truly does not see other people as separate from himself. I wonder if that is necessary to drive the kind of manipulation that would rise to the level of gas-lighting?


----------



## rafaelandy (May 8, 2013)

...


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds like politicians... 
Lying and changing the story as they get caught or forget what they said 2 days ago or 2 minutes ago.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

--When she started working with OM, kept telling me how alike we were and needed to meet because "You'd really like him!" - we actually did go out to lunch one day with him and his wife. That's when alarm bells really started going off.

--Also, after going to a fancy hotel with OM (with a several hundred dollar trip to Victoria Secret earlier that day) and me seeing the credit card charges: "I just needed some pajamas! I only went there so we could hang out and talk!"


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

His just a friend. He has a soft sensitive side. Unlike you.

Why does your mind always have to be in the gutter. Nothing is happening.

What i cant have male friends?


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

NobodySpecial said:


> The thing about gas-lighting for me was I cannot point to any one thing he did or said. But the overwhelming feeling I always had after a discussion with him was... how did I come away agreeing to that utter bullsh!t?? *The point of any conversation was never mutual understanding. It was always to win*.


_Gas lighting... the attempt of one person to overwrite another person's reality._

It's pure manipulation. When my WW was cheating on me, she has admitted to withholding Sex, never initiating, and when we infrequently did have it... acting disinterested and doing the hurry up and finish routine.

When I complained, I got the_ not romantic with me anymore, I don't feel sexy_. Ok, I would take her out for dinner, bring home flowers, the stuff she use to like. In return, I got _you just waste money eating out. I told you not to buy me flowers_. Ok, So I don't buy flowers for her Bday, Vday... Yep, "Why don't you ever buy me flowers for special days", "We never go to the movies".

The reality of course... Sex and romance was reserved for her AP. I guess in her mind, having sex with me was akin to cheating.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

RWB said:


> Gas lighting... the attempt of one person to overwrite another person's reality.


Overwrite it for the other person. Convince the other person that their reality is wrong.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

"She was suicidal, and I had to keep going over to her apartment late at night to talk her down from killing herself" - said a former friend to his Wife.


----------

